# clothes-shops vs online



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

If you have to compare women fashion clothes in Dubai vs London vs Paris what will you say? Can you find everything, every style, every size (i.e:4/6uk)
What about online shopping and website such as ASOS.com ? The Online Fashion Store - Free UK Delivery & Returns 
thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a look at the Dubai Mall store guide and see if that answers your question 

I doubt there's anything you can't get in Dubai.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think Dubai is pricey now compared to europe when it comes to shopping.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

ok thanks 
regarding prices just to give ma a rough idea-( Not talking expensive designers) if you have to compare prices in the mall with a clothes retail outlet in the uk which one would it be?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Afraid I can't give you exact figures on clothing but I compared watch prices recently and the specific one I wanted was $5k in the UK and over $6k in Dubai and the guy told me that Dubai is more expensive now compared to europe because prices in europe deflated since the recession while dubai remained the way it was before.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

could any of you try to visit ASOS.com ? The Online Fashion Store - Free UK Delivery & Returns and tell me if you can access to it from dubai? I do recommand this website: all prices and all styles stright to your door :-D


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

can access it fine, i am sure you can order from there to dubai as long as you are ok with shipping costs and difficulties involving returning merchandise.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

wooooooooooohoooooooooo thanks jander13 :-D

I have been using the website for a very longtime and I never had to return anything. With the shipping cost very high it s better to make a huge order or to order with few friends at the same time.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> wooooooooooohoooooooooo thanks jander13 :-D
> 
> I have been using the website for a very longtime and I never had to return anything. With the shipping cost very high it s better to make a huge order or to order with few friends at the same time.


Happy to help, I occasionally order things from the states and it is cheaper even with the shipping costs if i bulk them together, as long as you don't return em!


----------

